# Bedroom To Snake Enclosure



## r_boy2251 (May 22, 2012)

Hey guys tonight we had a family discussion, anyway i was appointed the opportunity to change my bedroom to a snake enclosure that i can sleep in but i have to design it,i have 1 good idea although i'm worried about hi-gene issues if there is really any i just can't work out how to keep my carpet pythons off my bed does anyone have any ideas? and does anyone think this is a good or bad idea
cheers Jordan


----------



## bohdi13 (May 22, 2012)

oh your just too funny hey Ha-Ha lol worst troll ?


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 22, 2012)

run an electric fence around your bed


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 22, 2012)

Make an enclosure around your bed for yourself


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 22, 2012)

hahahaha iv'e been thinking about it for the last 3 hours i cant work anything out


----------



## hurcorh (May 22, 2012)

Yeh do like an inverted snake enclosure. So they inhabit your entire room and you have to live in a little glass box


----------



## Nes88c (May 22, 2012)

r_boy2251 said:


> Hey guys tonight we had a family discussion, anyway i was appointed the opportunity to change my bedroom to a snake enclosure that i can sleep in but i have to design it,i have 1 good idea although i'm worried about hi-gene issues if there is really any i just can't work out how to keep my carpet pythons off my bed does anyone have any ideas? and does anyone think this is a good or bad idea
> cheers Jordan



Ive seen beds that are also doubled as enclouses... so why not look into that. i dunno where the thread is, but its on here =)


----------



## KaotikJezta (May 22, 2012)

Some one at uni made a giant cat box/bed thing the other day, now I want to turn my bedroom into one, looked so comfy.


----------



## Grogshla (May 22, 2012)

get a bed that is elevated like a top bunk with no bottom bunk. Then all you do is set up a mosquito net from your bed to the roof which should only be a few feet. Then you have more floor space. But seriously I would just get a big enclosure for one wall and forget turning your room into one


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 22, 2012)

build yourself a melamine box to sleep in with sliding glass doors that should keep the snakes out


----------



## Nick-G (May 22, 2012)

Haha! This sounds kool! But at the same time nuts! Lol there would defiantly come some health issues with your whole room being a snake enclosure I recon, like what would you use as substrate would you just fill your whole room with like 100 bags of aspirin? Lol and not to mention you could accidentally step on the fella if ur not careful! And I'm sure you know they can squeeze under a door if they want so the room would have to be full proof! On the upper hand it would be kool to have like a giant branch running through your room! But also heating would be a huge concern trying to keep the right thermo reg!! Agh yeah seems like you got some brain storming to do hear! But if you succeed let us all know nd post pics caus this would be kool to c lol


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 22, 2012)

Suspend your bed from the ceiling with steel cable.......


----------



## Justdragons (May 22, 2012)

get a 4 post bed and box it in with metal fly screen mesh and then have 1 door to it.


----------



## maddog-1979 (May 22, 2012)

get a swag instead of a bed


----------



## MathewB (May 22, 2012)

Dimensions of the room?


----------



## bohdi13 (May 22, 2012)

just make an enclosure that goes 2m deep all around the room but area to walk in and have it to the ceiling


----------



## Leeloofluff (May 22, 2012)

I have only checked aps about four times today, and each time there is a new thread about this enclosure.

Sorry, I Apologise. The other threads were a different kid, similar avatar


----------



## Wookie (May 22, 2012)

Sleep with your cat


----------



## Rocky (May 22, 2012)

Don't sleep. Problem solved. /thread.


----------



## hurcorh (May 22, 2012)

.


----------



## Darlyn (May 22, 2012)

Throw out your clothes and sleep in your wardrobe.


----------



## StimiLove (May 23, 2012)

I too have had thoughts on turning my house into one giant reptile enclosure, and my back yard into a single pit. 
You have my full support in this project.


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 23, 2012)

Nick-G said:


> Haha! This sounds kool! But at the same time nuts! Lol there would defiantly come some health issues with your whole room being a snake enclosure I recon, like what would you use as substrate would you just fill your whole room with like 100 bags of aspirin? Lol and not to mention you could accidentally step on the fella if ur not careful! And I'm sure you know they can squeeze under a door if they want so the room would have to be full proof! On the upper hand it would be kool to have like a giant branch running through your room! But also heating would be a huge concern trying to keep the right thermo reg!! Agh yeah seems like you got some brain storming to do hear! But if you succeed let us all know nd post pics caus this would be kool to c lol


My door has not gaps, but yeah ill be taking pics when im doing it.


----------



## Ricochet (May 23, 2012)

Hey - and don't forget to seal up your wardrobe or else you'll end up carting the critters around the country.


----------



## Flexxx (May 23, 2012)

There is alot of things you will have to sort out, your sleeping, heat, escape proof, floor ect... One of my uncles mates had a old 2nd bathroom in his house he converted into a enclosure for a +9ft blackheaded. Had a massave half a tree a massave home made hide rock and a couple of benchs electric blanket for heat also was handy because he had the bathtub for a water.


----------



## yommy (May 23, 2012)

Get a big enough snake for ya snake room setup.
Get yourself a adult scrubbie or a pair of them, they'd enjoy your company.........


----------



## longqi (May 23, 2012)

Why worry about the carpets snuggling up in bed?
They just curl up near your feet usually anyway

But shut them away for a few days after a feed
Can get messy otherwise


----------



## Mitch_89 (May 23, 2012)

Hey i got an idea for this if anyone one has the time i say buy 4 x 6ft boxing bag brackets and hang ur bed from ur ceiling they are really strong this way the snakes can't get onto ur bed... problem solved


----------



## ericrs (May 23, 2012)

as long your pet snake aint a scrubby. that could get interesting...


----------



## reptalica (May 23, 2012)

Frozenmouse said:


> build yourself a melamine box to sleep in with sliding glass doors that should keep the snakes out



Here here.  And don't forget the lock (for the outside).


----------



## Wookie (May 23, 2012)

Mitch_89 said:


> Hey i got an idea for this if anyone one has the time i say buy 4 x 6ft boxing bag brackets and hang ur bed from ur ceiling they are really strong this way the snakes can't get onto ur bed... problem solved



And how does he get to his bed?


----------



## Cypher69 (May 23, 2012)

Well on the bright side, his mum won't be searching for his porn collection any more...

Also pet shops keep hanging up on me when I enquire if they stock bedroom sized heat mats.


----------



## slim6y (May 23, 2012)

So logistically - what do you need to do?

Your whole room will be an enclosure? Or will you just have a large enclosure in your room?

The latter of course is simple - you can make very large cages (no need for glass) for around $600 - just take a design for an outdoor enclosure and use it indoors. You can use cubloc from Ulrich and make the dimensions what ever size you like. Just remember though, one day you'll want to move and then it becomes a pain. 

If it was the former - your room being a full enclosure, of course you have the issue of snake(s) crawling over you at night and if you want to bring a pretty girl (or boy) home you'll need to explain the risks associated of sleeping in your jungle python's enclosure.

The defecation on the carpet also may devalue the house somewhat, however, when you're moving out, at least you won't have to dismantle a large enclosure. 

Alternatively, if you made an enclosure large enough, you could also put your bed in it - therefore solving the 'carpet' issues but not solving the bringing home a pretty girl or boy issues. 

I think I'm as perplexed as the next guy for an answer to your conundrum - but I'm not so quick to assume troll... Personally, I'd LOVE to put an airbed floating on a turtle pond inside! 

I had considered freshies - but I reconsidered just in case there was a pretty girl in my life - turtles have the 'cute' factor....


----------



## thebluesnake (May 23, 2012)

haha Jordan the ideas you come up with lmao


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 23, 2012)

longqi said:


> Why worry about the carpets snuggling up in bed?
> They just curl up near your feet usually anyway
> 
> But shut them away for a few days after a feed
> Can get messy otherwise


That's the part I'm worried about I don't want them crapping in my bed hahaha


----------



## Cypher69 (May 23, 2012)

Sounds like it's more about inventing a nappy for the snake if your only issue is crapping in your bed....

Can you imagine how much substrate you'll also need for your bedroom floor?


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 23, 2012)

hahaha i was thinking of that but getting it to stay on will be a challenge


----------



## longqi (May 23, 2012)

We have a couple of 'free range' snakes that wander around 3 rooms of the house
2 retics and a burmese and never have any dramas
Never worry about substrate
They just lie where they feel cosy
Usually the bathroom at night or under the gas stove
We simply made those rooms escape proof and they are big enough to find easily


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 23, 2012)

longqi said:


> We have a couple of 'free range' snakes that wander around 3 rooms of the house
> 2 retics and a burmese and never have any dramas
> Never worry about substrate
> They just lie where they feel cosy
> ...


how do you deal with the poo?


----------



## Boidae (May 23, 2012)

In my opinion, you're just asking for trouble with an idea like that. 
With larger snakes, some aspects may be more practical ie. you can find them easier, you are less likely to step on them etc. 
However, I'm assuming your collection consists of relatively small (and fragile) pythons like carpets, Antaresias and the like. 

What is one gets caught in a door? What if you step on it? What if something heavy drops on it? 
What if one climbs into your bed for warmth, and you roll over on top of it and asphyxiate it?
And yes.. How will you keep your room sanitary? 

My guess is that you are just a stinge.
Fork out the money and buy them some enclosures.

And Longqi, I'm intrigued.. How do you go about cleaning up after an adult retic decides to let loose? In your house :shock:


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 23, 2012)

my carpets are getting over 6ft now so i won't have trouble finding them and the only thing im going to have in my room is my bed it can't get caught in the door because ill be watching out for them, i have kept them in my room over night already and they were quite fine and i have a huge enclosure for them i just like them to have lot's of space.
cheers


----------



## Grogshla (May 23, 2012)

No girls will want to spend time in your room if you do this.


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 23, 2012)

There's more rooms in the house so it's okay


----------



## Darlyn (May 23, 2012)

Grogshla said:


> No girls will want to spend time in your room if you do this.



Not true, not many for sure but certainly interesting ones will!


----------



## r_boy2251 (May 23, 2012)

Darlyn said:


> Not true, not many for sure but certainly interesting ones will!


I know a fair few women how like them anyway they'll have to like them cause im never getting rid of my snakes.


----------



## Darlyn (May 23, 2012)

r_boy2251 said:


> I know a fair few women how like them anyway they'll have to like them cause im never getting rid of my snakes.



I was thinking more in the "liking" of snakes slithering over you whilst you have "intimate study" time.


----------



## thebluesnake (May 23, 2012)

boidae said:


> In my opinion, you're just asking for trouble with an idea like that.
> With larger snakes, some aspects may be more practical ie. you can find them easier, you are less likely to step on them etc.
> However, I'm assuming your collection consists of relatively small (and fragile) pythons like carpets, Antaresias and the like.
> 
> ...



Haha, not a stinge, just creative. They are already in a 10ft enclosure.


----------



## black_headed_mon (May 23, 2012)

why not just get a bub croc to sleep with you and hope all goes well in the long run


----------



## Sinners121 (May 23, 2012)

slim6y said:


> So logistically - what do you need to do?
> Personally, I'd LOVE to put an airbed floating on a turtle pond inside!
> .


you sir are a genius!!!!!!


----------



## mattyg (May 23, 2012)

just make a big enclosure that your bed fits in, or just stop drinking the bong water


----------



## longqi (May 24, 2012)

After a feed they usually are quite happy to hide away until poo time
If we forget its in the bath usually waiting when we wake up
But all our floors are tiles anyway so no dramas with occasional accidents
When we think its close we lead them out the back lawn and away they go
If theve been left alone there isnt really much left as poo anyway
Very efficient digestion machines of most things except birds so those ones dont get chooks very often

It can be done so long as you understand that anything breakable will be broken
and that a shelf 4ft above the ground is easy meat for a reasonable sized snake
So in those rooms there is nothing to get broken

About women and slitherers years ago in Nelson Bay I had a big wild diamond that used to winter in my airing cupboard
Left window open so it could come and go when it wanted a feed
Had this little honey with me one night when Lucy slid in the window to say gidday
People in Sydney heard the screams
Neighbours enjoyed the view as she vanished up the driveway

If anyone wants some pretty trendy size 8 clothes let me know


----------



## Rissi (May 24, 2012)

Aren't you gonna cook in there yourself?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (May 24, 2012)

Most of the practical problems could be overcome with a bit of ingenuity, but the biggest problem we have here with the snake room is that the room and everything in it acquires an odour of snake after a while - it's almost impossible to prevent this happening, regardless of how efficiently you clean. Your clothes, bedding, and everything else will smell distinctively snakey in time, and it's not going to be that pleasant for those close to you.

I don't really see the point anyway...

Jamie


----------



## Manda1032 (May 24, 2012)

i agree, why your bedroom when there are other rooms you could convert?


----------



## jeffa_8 (May 24, 2012)

Could be an interesting pick up line with the ladies, "wanna take this to the bedroom so that i can introduce you to my GIANT snake"


----------



## longqi (May 26, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Most of the practical problems could be overcome with a bit of ingenuity, but the biggest problem we have here with the snake room is that the room and everything in it acquires an odour of snake after a while - it's almost impossible to prevent this happening, regardless of how efficiently you clean. Your clothes, bedding, and everything else will smell distinctively snakey in time, and it's not going to be that pleasant for those close to you.
> 
> I don't really see the point anyway...
> 
> Jamie



Our ones rarely visit the bedroom because my better half leaves a fan pointed at the door and that turns them off
But an interesting thing is that the free range snakes simply dont smell
There is no snake smell except for after accidents or when they shed somewhere hidden
Yet the snakes in vivs definitely have an odour
Thinking about this I think the same could be said for most wild snakes
If you find them where they hole up you can track them by smell fairly easily
But if one just turns up in a garden etc there is little smell until they musk you


----------



## kitten_pheonix (May 26, 2012)

Also how are you going to overcome, I'm assuming from your posts that you have more than one type of snake at different ages and sizes, the possibility of cannibalism? Fair enough a large enclosure but there's still a territory risk there


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 6, 2012)

you have to think about light and heating and make sure it wont burn your house also poorly sanitzed tank/cage/room can cause harm to you and your snakes health unless you keep really ontop of the cleaning i think this is a bad idea but if you can get it to worrk for you good job post pics


----------



## JungleManSam (Jul 6, 2012)

Why dont you just move your room around so you at-least have enough room for a bed. Once you have a sleeping room, now, put up some 'walls' or windows or whatever your gonna use. Enclosure your room like that. Have a door to access the enclosure and then you dont have to worry about them escaping if they are in a masssssssssssssive enclosure, unless your foolish enough not too lock up properly.


----------



## geckoboy (Jul 6, 2012)

lol turn your room into a cage then the snakes will bite you then you become snake man [like spiderman] the your family can replace your door with glass then pay people to see you that would be epic then your family would be rich!


----------



## shrinkie (Jul 6, 2012)

you could make biger versions of these and join them if you wanted toView attachment 258112
View attachment 258113
View attachment 258113


----------



## thomasssss (Jul 6, 2012)

geckoboy said:


> your family can replace your door with glass then pay people to see you that would be epic then your family would be rich!


how are they going to become rich by paying people to look at their kid ? i think you mean get people to pay to look at him , probably should of given that post a quick re read


----------



## Defective (Jul 6, 2012)

instead of no enclosures houw about building 4x4x2ft enclosures like a bay system but to the roof and just have a bed in the corner with a wardrobe or something for clothes....


----------

